
Uber to close its AI labs - rahimiali
https://www.bbc.com/news/business-52711649
======
troydavis
It’s from May 18 and the actual title is “Coronavirus: Uber announces drastic
cuts to secure its future.”

Dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23223335](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23223335)

------
cocktailpeanuts
good for them.

honestly, Uber got "hype pressured" into this whole "self driving car" madness
because they didn't want to be disrupted by Google, but they were really
fighting a phantom that didn't exist. In other words, Google did a really
great job trolling Uber into losing focus.

Uber model is great and they should focus on helping people make more money
and create jobs

